#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-24
<bkerensa> valorie: I have to backup my server :P
 * bkerensa is getting epic traffic.... Slashdotted and Reddited (r/linux)
<valorie> for which post?
<bkerensa> ;) I'm anticipating someone will try and own my box
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/10/23/uefi-headaches-begin-linux/
<bkerensa> Over 1k hits since 9am
<valorie> great on the post
<valorie> ugh on the content
<valorie> perhaps Ubuntu Friendly program will be a help
 * valorie crosses fingers
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> bummer, I missed your party
<valorie> I so wanted to catch that
<bkerensa> valorie: We might be doing some Ubuntu/Debian hours
<bkerensa> jointly
<bkerensa> a Canonical guy asked if I was interested in helping out the local Debian UG
<bkerensa> :
<valorie> that is GREAT
<valorie> we need to do more with Deb folks
<seattlegaucho> bkerensa: I just tweeted your URL ... I hope it doesn't add to your misery ... but I doubt I have that many followers
 * valorie will do that to add to bkerensa's misery -- in awhile
<bkerensa> seattlegaucho: Oh I should be fine... My webserver sits behind the largest CDN in the world
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> I could handle SNL plugging me
<seattlegaucho> OTH, that is really sad news ... I wonder if any Dell rep would understand what I'm talking about if I ask him
<shannonlucas> I think that's going to be the case with most customer service reps in general
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Im getting quite a bit of trolling from some people
<bkerensa> who say I'm being anti-corporate for blaming UEFI for not working with Linux
<shannonlucas> oy
<shannonlucas> Because Red Hat and Canonical aren't corporate at all?
<bkerensa> mind you my post hardly passed blame... It just demonstrated that UEFI is already causing problems and nothing more
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: Its some trolls who hate Ubuntu/Canonical
<bkerensa> they hangout in #ORLUG and since they dislike ^ then they dislike anything I have to say and troll like its going out of style :P
<valorie> sad, sad people
<shannonlucas> If people just used half the effort they spend detracting on creating or supporting...
<bkerensa> Indeed
<valorie> yes, one of these days we could work on changing trolls into productive team members
<bkerensa> so much.... division among people in FOSS simply over what distro or DE they like most
<bkerensa> its like the NFL almost
<valorie> I wonder where my wizard hat, cape and wand are?
<bkerensa> =/
<valorie> distro/DE aren't religion
<valorie> they are tools
<valorie> someone at the Mentor's Summit asked me to sell him on using KDE again
<valorie> and was sort of puzzled that I wouldn't do that
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> wish everyone did, but the fact is -- some people make another choice, for their own reasons
<bkerensa> Indeed
<valorie> we're all on the same side: freedom
<bkerensa> I will gladly give out any distro
<valorie> me too
<bkerensa> in fact I just asked MarkDude to send me some Fedora CD's
<valorie> for that matter, those who choose Apple or MS are choosing the tools they like, as well
<valorie> my husband and one son us MS
<valorie> use
<valorie> but they support freedom in other ways
<bkerensa> my new laptop has Win7 on it for my fiancee to play games
<bkerensa> I dont condemn it.... I encourage her to use Ubuntu for everything else though
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa nevers uses it
<shannonlucas> I have Win 7 for playing Portal 2 :-p
<valorie> I doubt my husband will ever change -- he likes photoshop too much
<valorie> I'm totally OK with that
<shannonlucas> I'd have a hard time giving up Photoshop if my work depended on it.
<bkerensa> Gimp is ok for me.... I like Photoshop but so far I have been able to switch fine.... I just miss some features
<shannonlucas> The one that's been the toughest for me is Lightroom. Darktable is looking good, but it isn't there yet.
<shannonlucas> I've been using mostly Bibble Pro on Ubuntu. It's not free, but it compares pretty well with Lightroom.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-25
<ievans3024> when I started up my computer this morning, none of the things started which should have automatically started 
<ievans3024> specifically, kmix, and then conky and konsole, which I have set to automatically run on login
<ievans3024> i have a feeling it has something to do with some programs crashing at shutdown last night
<ievans3024> but i don't rightly know
<seattlegaucho> ievans3024: did you look in the logs?  
<seattlegaucho> look both on /var/log/ and proper subdirs and under your own home dir ... some desktop apps leave logs there too
<ievans3024> i will check that out
<ievans3024> thanks
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-26
<cj> moo
<bkerensa> moo moo http://j.mp/FreeMooMinis  
<valorie> thanks, bkerensa!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-27
<bkerensa> valorie: You read the Oregonian about Occupy Portland?
<bkerensa> Their finance committee stole $20k in donations apparently
<valorie> oh god
<valorie> no, I hadn't heard
<valorie> that destroys trust in a major way
<seattlegaucho> http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/27/retail-stores-in-china/
<seattlegaucho> I wonder if they'd ever open one @ the U-Village or Bellevue Sq mall where the Apple and MSFT stores are
<bkerensa> Word
<shannonlucas> I wish they had some better picture of the advert materials (and some translations)
<bkerensa> It would be nice to see Ubuntu billboards and bus ads
 * bkerensa had actually though of seeking permission from Canonical to crowdsource a few bus ads in Portland
<bkerensa> thought*
 * bkerensa is unsure if he would actually need to ask for permission since it would be general advocacy under their trademark policy
<shannonlucas> You're an employee though, right? That might complicate it a little bit.
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> no
 * bkerensa is just a contributor
<shannonlucas> Oh, I thought you actually worked for Canonical
<shannonlucas> :-p
<bkerensa> nah :P
<bkerensa> there is one person in this channel who does though but not me :D
 * bkerensa would not want to work for Canonical
<shannonlucas> oh?
<bkerensa> :)
<shannonlucas> I'm curious. Why?
<bkerensa> Too busy as it is with Ubuntu contributing, personal projects, freelance and IRL :P
<bkerensa> I would have to end all my freelance and likely stop contributing as much to Ubuntu by 50% or more
<bkerensa> :D
<shannonlucas> Yeah, that happens in the Drupal world when folks go to work for Acquia.
 * bkerensa has no lack of work right now anyways :) I also do tech gadget reviews
<bkerensa> and a good portion of the stuff I get from PR Firms I get to keep
<bkerensa> in the last few months were talking thousands of dollars in free stuff :P
<shannonlucas> bkerensa: that looxcie is a bluetooth camera?
<bkerensa> umm idk
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> it just came
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: Yep Bluetooth and also have iPhone and iPad app
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pretty cool
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: They sent me two
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: One to giveaway to my flock and one for me.... They also will be sending me these new model when it comes out
<shannonlucas> The name is kind of fun too
<valorie> who in the chan is a Canonical employee?
<valorie> except the bot......
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-30
<ievans3024> yay, I get to figure out what's wrong with kmenuedit too
<ievans3024> it refuses to save any changes, dunno why
<ievans3024> oh, nevermind
<ievans3024> think i may have found it
<ievans3024> "kmenuedit(2249)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "/home/ian/.local/share/applications/SkinEdit-5.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line "
<ievans3024> it's not creating the .desktop files right, not sure why
<ievans3024> it does too have an exec line
<ievans3024> it's just not detecting it?
<ievans3024> strange, the menu entry exists in .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu, the .desktop file exists for the entry i just created 
<ievans3024> but it's not showing, even after i killed plasma-desktop and restarted it
<ievans3024> this has me seriously thinking about using openbox instead of kde
<ievans3024> the menu config file for kmenu is garbage
<ievans3024> never realized it was this bad
<ievans3024> they're using markup to mark deletions, or moved entries, instead of simply maintaining backups between saves or something else
<ievans3024> and kmenuedit apparently has as much trouble as i do making sense of the config, because it's creating duplicate entries, hiding entries that shouldn't be hidden, etc.
<ievans3024> brb configuring OB
<valorie> sorry I haven't been here much, my dad broke his hip on Thurs. and he had surgery this morning - gotta go now
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-23
<savedjuli> hi
<valorie> greetings from rainy San Francisco
<savedjuli> yeah, something in common with rainy Seattle :)
<Dan68> oooh, and the hills :P
<savedjuli> well, and the beautiful sights :D
<Dan68> lol
<Dan68> that too
<savedjuli> I went to San Francisco last summer with my wife, and it was awesome
<savedjuli> but
<savedjuli> as Mark Twain said...
<savedjuli> the coldest winter I'd spent ever was a summer in San Francisco
<savedjuli> I totally agree with him
<savedjuli> :D
<Dan68> lol
<Dan68> how cold was it?
<savedjuli> I don't remember exactly, but I remember that we were crossing the golden gate by bicycle and it was so foggy, rainy and cloudy that it seemed to be November rather than July 
<savedjuli> :)
<savedjuli> but the ride was beautiful
<Dan68> yeppins
<Dan68> brb
<savedjuli> and we ended up having lunch in a restaurant in Sausalito
<savedjuli> have you ever been in San Francisco?
<Dan68> Me? Nope, but I have a few friends from San Francisco
<savedjuli> definitely you have to go :)
<Dan68> mmm, I'd like to go & drive down the coast at some point :)
<savedjuli> yes, isn't that one of those things that every guy here has to do at least once?
<valorie> Sunnyvale was sunny
<valorie> as was SF for awhile today, until the clouds gathered
<valorie> I guess that the game was almost rained out tonight, but it waited until the final inning
<valorie> :-)
<savedjuli> good night
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-24
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-25
<savedjuli> hi
<valorie> hey savedjuli
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-10-26
<chiefw0tj> Hello all.
<chiefw0tj> Can anyone tell me if this group is active?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2015-10-19
<valorie> kde lovers: http://www.meetup.com/KDE-Users-Seattle/events/226100277/ Wed. in Seattle
